# My combo is complete-Custom BB with Pics!



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I got my custom Borsa Bella Travel bag today! I am amazed at the craftsmanship of Melissa. She really outdid herself. Her attention to the little details is what makes her outstanding!
I feel like my Kindle accessory combo is complete.

Front- the pattern in the fabric is positioned perfectly! 









Back- again the pattern of the fabric is perfect.









She even lined the inside front pocket with the fabric perfectly positioned.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice combo. I love the bag. She does great work.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

That IS beautiful!!  I just love that, goes together wonderfully!!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

love it!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow that is an awesome combination! Nice job. 

EllenR


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE it!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Well aren't you fancy?!  haha  I love it!!  Really pretty combo!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the 3 together.  They coordinate perfectly!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am green with envy!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I tell you, these kindle fashions are the shytz, as they say!!!!!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice fabric you selected, perfect match for your hokusai cover.  looks like the bag is a bit taller than the oberon with lots of padding.  i have a black BB bag on order and was thinking of spraying it with something like scotch guard to make it resistant to water but i'm not sure how well that would work.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> very nice fabric you selected, perfect match for your hokusai cover. looks like the bag is a bit taller than the oberon with lots of padding. i have a black BB bag on order and was thinking of spraying it with something like scotch guard to make it resistant to water but i'm not sure how well that would work.


Melissa does say on her sight, her bags are washable. That would take care of the dirt. 
If you want it to repel water, try a DWR spray. The North Face recommends these brands to "renew" their waterproof jackets. 
Tectron® or Revivex®


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> very nice fabric you selected, perfect match for your hokusai cover. looks like the bag is a bit taller than the oberon with lots of padding. i have a black BB bag on order and was thinking of spraying it with something like scotch guard to make it resistant to water but i'm not sure how well that would work.
> [/quote
> 
> Thats a good idea, maybe I should do the same thing....hmmmm.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

You chose well! It all looks great together!  Your material and Oberon wave, make me long for Hawaii. I had a wonderful vacation there years ago and would love to go back.
Kdawna


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice set! I can tell how happy you are.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice, Melissa does amazing work.  Enjoy!!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I love this, Googlegirl! I have a Hokusai Wave cover, too (navy, though; as much as I love the blue, I'm happy to see the taupe "in person," and I like how the details show up so well!), and I'm waiting on my Hawaiian print fabric to reach Melissa. Your gorgeous bag just made the waiting even harder! Whaaaa!  

...Sorry. Lost it there for a minute.  

Seriously, great combo! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

jesspark said:


> I love this, Googlegirl! I have a Hokusai Wave cover, too (navy, though; as much as I love the blue, I'm happy to see the taupe "in person," and I like how the details show up so well!), and I'm waiting on my Hawaiian print fabric to reach Melissa. Your gorgeous bag just made the waiting even harder! Whaaaa!
> 
> ...Sorry. Lost it there for a minute.
> 
> Seriously, great combo! Thanks for posting the pics!


Ooooo another Hawaiian combo. I can't wait to see that too.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> I got my custom Borsa Bella Travel bag today! I am amazed at the craftsmanship of Melissa. She really outdid herself. Her attention to the little details is what makes her outstanding!
> I feel like my Kindle accessory combo is complete.


How did you find fabric with the wave on it that so closely matches your cover? That is great. This is the closest match I've seen.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a really excellent combo, color me very impressed!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> How did you find fabric with the wave on it that so closely matches your cover? That is great. This is the closest match I've seen.


EBAY!

I had already emailed Melissa about a custom bag and she said no problem. So, As a fluke, I search on Ebay "Hokusai Wave fabric" and by sheer luck, that piece of fabric came up. IIRC, I got it for $6/yard shipped.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Perfect combination, Googlegirl!  Lovely.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Super cute


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great fabric!


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

That is beautiful!!  That taupe colored color looks JUST LIKE the saddle one I had custom made  In the pics the taupe looks very light and I didn't want that so I requested the Oberon in saddle...strange?  Absolutely gorgeous combo though!!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Love that fabric!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Very cool combo!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been scouring the internet all afternoon trying to find a simialr fabric with no luck.  Bummer.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

shk246 said:


> I have been scouring the internet all afternoon trying to find a simialr fabric with no luck. Bummer.


I have about a half a yard left. I'm sure we could work out a trade


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone who has the BB Kindle Travel bag and the M-edge Platform cover know if the Platform cover fits in the bag?  I'm really considering getting one of these but one of my covers is the M-edge Platform.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's all so beautiful and I love that Hibiscus skin!


----------

